# Ummm, how to clean a shell dweller tank??



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

I hope you don't think I'm stupid for asking this question, but something is really on my mind and I can't find any info online elsewhere...

How am I supposed to clean my shell dweller tank? :? 
I have a 30 gallon with multies, a sand bottom, and several empty escargot shells. The multis have buried several shells and of course they are hanging out in the ones they have claimed as "home"... I've only had the tank set up for shellies for a couple of weeks. I did a water change last week and was really guessing if I was doing it correctly or not. Soooo, when I go to do a partial water change I am curious if it's ok to move the shells around (dig them up and stuff) to siphon the sand with my "gravel" cleaner? Seems like this would disturb them too much. I need some tips. Thanks


----------



## TanganyikaFreak73 (Apr 18, 2007)

When vacuuming the sand I swirl the "vac" just above the sand. This gets the goodies to seperate from the sand. If you plunge the "vac" into the sand you will suck up a LOT of sand. You will wind up with some sand in your water change bucket no matter what you do. This method has given me good results.

Digging up shells and moving them around in my brevis tank never seemed to bother them. I have moved them while in there shell several times to a different location in the tank without any problems. The male would get right back to work, sometimes moving his shell to a new area or claiming a "new" previously buried shell. Then the building of the bunkers would begin. I had many broods of Brevis in this tank and sometimes rearanging the shells encouraged breeding :thumb:

I enjoyed waking up the next morning to see all the new construction, and sometimes at night I could here the shells tick the glass while he was busy working.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I occasionally vacuum out all of the sand into a bucket, rinse and replace. They do fine with that. Not every time. Most times I just vacuum off the surface.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I don't really push the "gravel" cleaner into the sand; I try to just skim the surface of the sand. But I was mainly curious about disturbing the shells. I didn't know if it was cool to move them around and un-bury them every time I do a partial water change. I didn't want to drive my little construction-worker-fishes crazy! haha :lol:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Just make sure you don't accidentally trap anything in a shell. Sometimes there is a good bit of sand in the shell itself and if it shifts it can cover up the hole/bury the fish. I had this happen once and luckily caught it right away, my fish was fine.

However years ago I had three Clown loaches get trapped in a log after a remodel in the tank that did not make it. Knowing it's absolutely your fault sucks.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

chrispyweld said:


> Just make sure you don't accidentally trap anything in a shell. Sometimes there is a good bit of sand in the shell itself and if it shifts it can cover up the hole/bury the fish. I had this happen once and luckily caught it right away, my fish was fine.
> 
> However years ago I had three Clown loaches get trapped in a log after a remodel in the tank that did not make it. Knowing it's absolutely your fault sucks.


Ok thanks for the tip!! I did another part. water change today and all went well. I'm really surprised (and kind of glad) that my multies don't try to attack my hand when doing the tank cleaning. I've heard stories of how they will peck at your hand if you try to mess with their shells. Mine seem to be too scared to try. They just run inside their shells.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i just skim over the top of the sand, i don't really see a need to move shells


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I always stir the sand up and unbury the shells when I'm cleaning my tanks. I have occies and once they get their shells the way they want them, they just kinda sit there. So to give them something to do and to keep me entertained, I'll unbury the shells. They could use the exercise anyway .

Mine are fierce defenders of their shells and will attack your hand with fury. But it doesn't hurt so there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I move my brevis shells, but I never see fry so I don't think I'm disturbing them much.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I never touch the shells unless they are not being used and get foul. Just make sure there is a flow near by that the pairents can dump the crud into. They keep their own shells clean for me.


----------

